# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Máy tính bị đơ chuột và bàn phím

## mrtrong181

các anh ơi, giúp em với!!! máy của em thỉnh thoảng bị treo chuột và bàn phím. thỉnh thoảng bật máy lên là lại bị. còn máy thì vẫn chạy bình thường (em đã thử bằng cách rút và cắm phone thì vẫn thấy trên màn hình hiển thị cái card onboard báo là nhận rồi) chứng tỏ máy không bị treo mà bàn phím và chuột thôi. ai biết chỉ giùm em cách khắc phục với. moi khi bị như thế em chỉ biết restart lại máy thôi. cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## nguyenvinh16121993

bạn tháo hết phần cứng ra vệ sinh lại ,cho sạch sẽ song cài lại win cài đúng driveer là ok man ngay mà bạn

----------


## Thinhquang75

> các anh ơi, giúp em với!!! máy của em thỉnh thoảng bị treo chuột và bàn phím. thỉnh thoảng bật máy lên là lại bị. còn máy thì vẫn chạy bình thường (em đã thử bằng cách rút và cắm phone thì vẫn thấy trên màn hình hiển thị cái card onboard báo là nhận rồi) chứng tỏ máy không bị treo mà bàn phím và chuột thôi. ai biết chỉ giùm em cách khắc phục với. moi khi bị như thế em chỉ biết restart lại máy thôi. cảm ơn nhiều


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn thử kiểm tra lại các rắc cắm, dây chuột và bàn phím xem.
update lại driver chuẩn của hãng nhiều khi cũng giải quyết được vấn đề.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## nuhoang

nếu bạn làm theo như bạn đăng khoa mà không có kết quả gì thì mình nghĩ cái main của bạn có vấn để rồi đó. đem đi bảo trì thử xem.

----------


## seoben

đem bảo hành main..... đừng có động lung tung phải vạ vào thân

----------

